# A quel fin vous servez-vous de la portabilité de votre mac?



## Lived Eht (14 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
La question est dans le titre, je voudrais avoir une idée générale de la manière, du but dans lequel vous profitez de la portabilité d'un ordinateur (portable)? Comment est-ce que vous tirez profit du fait que vous pouvez transporter votre ordinateur?
Que vous soyez étudiants ou professionels n'importe peu.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

pouvoir bosser dans le train, dans les hotels, s installer tranquille chez les clients (pour visiter MacGe dans les heures creuses  )... et bien entendu, montrer aux futurs switcher en direct chez eux comme c est bien et beau un mac...
et mine de rien, ca prend moins de place dans un appart

et parfois, surfer dans son bain grace au wifi, c est le pied


----------



## Avril-VII (14 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai mon powerbook que depuis le début des vacances, mais pour l'instant il me sert à surfer, depuis mon canapé, mon lit, ma terasse grâce au wi-fi. Je l'emmene chez un ami dans mon sac à dos pour nous enregistrer...
Je compte m'en servir un tout petit peu pour le lycée l'année prochaine (nous aons le wi-fi)

A+
Avril.


----------



## Lived Eht (14 Août 2005)

Merci c'est ce que je voulais (c'est vrai que c'est quand meme pratique le portable   )

J'attend la réponse d'autres personnes encore (une reponse dans ce genre là me convient très bien).
Thx


----------



## remiP5 (14 Août 2005)

je m'en sers pour partir en vacances mais le princiapl intérêt c'est qu'il ne prend pas de place dans un appart!!!


----------



## vincmyl (14 Août 2005)

Je l'utilise comme une machine de bureau, surfe, video, musique


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je l'utilise comme une machine de bureau, surfe, video, musique



idem sauf que maintenant j'ai de la place sur le bureau ... et puis y'a plus de fils et ça c'est le pied.
Sinon pour la probabilité : les vidéo dans le train, surfer partout où je suis : c'est quand même l'idéal maintenant qua tout se fait sur le net (compte, payer les factures, mail ...)... and co and co ...


----------



## juliuslechien (15 Août 2005)

C'est ma machine de tous les jours je m'en sers aussi bien chez moi, qu'en cours, chez des amis,...

La taille de ton portable joue sur la portabilité de ce dernier. J'ai un 12'' c'est pratique je l'emmène où je veux, je doute qu'une personne qui a un 17'' en aie une utilisation aussi mobile.


----------



## Lived Eht (15 Août 2005)

Je pensais aussi justement m'acheter un PB 12'' pour la portabilité, ca a l'air d'etre une belle machine!

Est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont également un Mac de bureau + un Mac portable?


----------



## chandler_jf (15 Août 2005)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais aussi justement m'acheter un PB 12'' pour la portabilité, ca a l'air d'etre une belle machine!
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y en a qui ont également un Mac de bureau + un Mac portable?



 :sick:  :sick:  :sick: 
suis fauché


----------



## kisco (15 Août 2005)

pour l'emmener avec moi aux cours, éventuellement l'ouvrir pendant le trajet en train.
pour être comme maintenant dans mon lit tranquille
pour le brancher à la TV pour mater DVD et DivX
pour l'emmener chez des potes pour jouer


----------



## MiB42 (15 Août 2005)

Pour répondre à ta deuxième question ( fixe + portable ), je suis dans ce cas.

J'ai switché en octobre 2004 sur un iBook G4 12p et je me suis laissé tenter par un iMac G5 17p en février 2005.

J'utilise le plus souvent l'iBook ( mail, news, surf, divx, photos ... ) alors que l'iMac est plus le serveur ( iTunes, données ... ) ou le délestage de l'iBook ( compression audio, vidéo, download ).

J'apprécie énormément l'iBook pour sa portabilité. Associé au WiFi, il me permet d'utiliser internet ( notamment AdiumX ... ) où que je sois dans l'appart. Il a également toutes mes photos ( scans et numériques ) sous iPhoto et donc facilement présentables.


----------



## romaing34 (15 Août 2005)

Oops doublon dsl


----------



## romaing34 (15 Août 2005)

Moi qui suis étudiant, je trimballe mon iBook 14" tous les jours à la fac, ce qui me permet de bosser entre 2 cours sur le boulot à rendre. J'y ai archivé la quasi-totalité de mes cours, ainsi que des documents de référence. Ce qui me permet de n'embarquer dans mon sac qu'un simple bloc A4 et un code pour être opérationel en 100% autonome (parce que les salles info de la fac, 10 postes pour 5000 étudiants ça bouchonne vite).

Je dois prendre le train tous les jours pour me rendre à la fac, et durant le trajet une petite vidéo est souvent la bienvenue (pour le son j'ai mon ipod qui depuis bientôt un an est devenu une extension naturelle de mon corps lol).

Depuis mon switch sur cet iBook en septembre dernier, j'ai débranché le PC qui me bouffait unne bonne partie de mon bureau. j'ai simplement laissé le LCD 15", ce qui me permet en mode bureau étendu (merci le patch) d'avoir sous les yeux mon traitement de texte et sur l'écran LCD Safari et les recherches Internet (Bon et aussi la messagerie instantanée, j'avoue lol). J'ai donc maintenant bien plus de place sur mon bureau, et le travail en bureau étendu est extrêmement pratique.

Pour résumer, l'iBook me suit à peu près tout le temps, servant d'ordinateur de bureau lorsque je suis à la maison, d'outil de travail lorsque je vais à la fac et de divertissement le reste du temps (DVD, video, Bibliothèque iTunes, iMovie qui est bien sympa aussi).


----------



## Caddie Rider (15 Août 2005)

pour avoir aussi les 2, j'utilise souvent mon pb 12" pour aller au parc, chez des potes et pour l'uni. (je l'utilise malheureusement pas pour me deplacer en caddie ). Je n'ai malheureusement pas le wifi chez moi ce qui limite son utilisation à la maison. 

Voila ca reste un chtit luxe quand meme mais j'aime bien


----------



## vincmyl (15 Août 2005)

Le 14" est encore relativement transportable, a partir du 15" c'est autre chose


----------



## esales (15 Août 2005)

J'ai en permanence mon PB 17' avec moi dans son sac CRUMPLER. Je l'utilise aussi bien professionnellement que pour écouter la musique, surfer ....
Il me suis tous les jours au boulot, lors de mes voyages .... C'est un complément indispensable à mon Nikon D70.


----------



## juliuslechien (15 Août 2005)

Tous ces témoignages vérifient une chose : Les portables Apple permettent une grande mobilité dans l'utilisation qu'on en a tous les jours.


----------



## darkheart (15 Août 2005)

Le PB je l'utilise partout. Comme d'autre, partout dans l'appart pour profiter a fond du Wifi. Par contre j'aurais trop peur de l'amener pres de mon bain!
Comme d'autre aussi, pour degager mon bureau de l'horrible et immonde truc gris qui squattait toute la place. Depuis, j'ai l'impression d'avoir un bureau de ministre. Quand j'y travaille et que j'en ai pas besoin, je mets le PB la ou je mettais le clavier avant, sur la petite tablette depliante. Et le bureau est niquel.
Et evidement des que je bouge je l'emmene partout, mais vraiment partout. J'ai un sac Axio avec coque externe en dur et il ne craint rien.
Mais comme je voulais travailler sur un 'vrai' ecran sans avoir a froncer les yeux pour voir ce qui se passe dessus j'ai achete le 17. Et la le confort est magique! Et je refute clairement tout ceux qui pourraient dire qu'un 17 n'est pas transportable. Ca se trimbale absolument partout et en plus, ou que tu soit, tu travailles sur une vrai belle surface d'ecran, sans avoir l'impression d'avoir eu a faire un compromis pour avoir un ordinateur portable.
Plus l'ipod, qui pour moi aussi est l'extension naturelle de mon corps!, c'est absolument parfait avec le PB.

Peut etre pour le futur: un grand ecran pour encore plus de confort au bureau?


----------



## laurent1 (15 Août 2005)

ben moi le mien (un pb 12 pouces) il va partout! sur chantier cablage, en studio, en spectacle, chez les amis, en vacance, faut dire que je lui ai fait un transport 4 étoiles!! ca permet même de le mettre dans un camion plein de caisse très lourde sans avoir peur... http://www.parelo.com/fiche_article.asp?id=41 c'est une slution pas bon maché mais c'est une belle assurance!


----------



## Soledad (15 Août 2005)

le miens (Compaq Presario mais d'ici quinze jours Powerbook 15") me suit en gros partout :

- dans certains amphis
- en vacances
- sur le balcon
- dans mon lit (attention j'ai fait fondre mon processeur une fois, mais heureusement sous garantie)
- etc

Le must reste dans mon école, en amphi, en salle de lecture, dans le patio, à la bibliothèque, etc

Le soir il rentre à la maison sur son bureau


----------



## esope (15 Août 2005)

je possède un ibook 12" pour tout le temps cours, maison, train et autres, mais aussi un powermac digital audio avec l'ancien écran apple display j'sais pas trop quoi en 17" (gentiment donné par mon oncle qui renouvelait son matos  ) qui lui me sert pour travailler mes images mais qui en meme temps et connecté a ma chaine hifi donc il me sert de juke box, de delestage pour mon ibook et pour les applications qui prennent du temps ou que je peux arreter en cours. pour intrenet c'est le ibook de partout dans la maison grace au wifi...


----------



## juliuslechien (15 Août 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> ben moi le mien (un pb 12 pouces) il va partout! sur chantier cablage, en studio, en spectacle, chez les amis, en vacance, faut dire que je lui ai fait un transport 4 étoiles!! ca permet même de le mettre dans un camion plein de caisse très lourde sans avoir peur... http://www.parelo.com/fiche_article.asp?id=41 c'est une slution pas bon maché mais c'est une belle assurance!



:affraid: 

T'es discret toi quand tu te ballades avec ton PB     

Au moins il est bien protégé


----------



## ch-bzh (15 Août 2005)

slt
pour des raisons pro, je suis animateur en discothèque et j'ai toute ma discographie sur le mac, trés pratique quand tu change souvant de salle tu n'as pas besoin de trimbaler des tonnes de cd & vinyl
et à la maison tu peux le trimbaler du bureau au canapé, ça prend moins de place bref je ne changerai pas mon baril portable contre deux barils fixes


----------



## palaflo (15 Août 2005)

bojour, moi mon ibook me sert à faire mes cours et l'internet au lit car au de quelques heures sur le bureau j'en nai marre et avec je suis bien installée la wifi marche bien on apprécie. je le sors pas souvent car dans ma région on est dépourvu de borne internet c'est bien dommage .


----------



## laurent1 (15 Août 2005)

juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> T'es discret toi quand tu te ballades avec ton PB
> 
> Au moins il est bien protégé



Bon allez les amis: photos de ma valise magique... mais pas jaloux, hein?

pour decouper le mousse en rond, il faut un couteau à couper la viande (electrique) :love: 

l'ipod rangé à coté verticallement avec son cable il a un os avec un protools et un BackUP du spectacle. Si j'ai un crache disque je boote de popod et si on me pique le PB je peux réinstaller protools sur une autre machine et lire la session de popod! apres, il y a qques gadgets... casque, telemetres, sonometre, bref les indispensables.

PS: eviter dans les aeroports, vous avez systématiquement droit à la detection explosif, etc...

PS2: pour les déplacement normaux: secondskin et sac à dos!   

PS3: je transporte pas popod avec le powerbook, evidemment! je le met dans ma poche.  sacré popod! (en + devinnez quoi, popod il peut faire balladeur MPEG! )

Qui dit mieux??


----------



## paradize (16 Août 2005)

Mon portable me servait quand j'étais la semaine dans mon studio d'étudiante (mais ss internet :-() en tant que lecteur dvd, musique (pas besoin de me balader avec tous mes cds), et j'avais l'ipod en tant que dd qui me permettait de laisser l'ibook au studio. Au lycée, je bossais sur G4, et le soir, ibook G4 à nouveau, j'étais pas dépaysée, trop bien...

Maintenant, je m'en sers à la maison ds ma chambre, j'ai le wifi (merci popo, merci airport) qui me permet de trouver des offres d'emploi, et je l'emmène chez mes amies, pour leur montrer les trucs trouvés sur internet, et pour montrer à ma soeur l'avancée de mes montages films de son fils... J'ai la pochette second skin et un sac samsonite pour portable (avec en photo un ibook 14', jpouvais pas me tromper)... En plus ce sac est génial, jsens pas tout le poids du portable et autres périphériques mis à l'intérieur...

J'aime mon ibook, en plus, personne autour de moi connaît mac, donc, en même temps, jfais de la pub, nous sommes tous des vrps avec nos portables en fait...


----------



## islacoulxii (16 Août 2005)

Mon iBook 12' je m'en sert pour enregistrer le groupe pour lequel je suis ingé son en multipiste avec une digi 002 r (Protools).

Je m'en sert en plus de ma tour G5 bi 1,8.
L'iBook me quitte pas: avec iCal comme agenda et le Wifi pour tout le bien qu'on lui connait...

je m'en sert aussi pour montrer les montages vidéo a mes "clients" quand ils sont encore en projet...

Bref, je m'en sépare plus!!!


----------



## chupastar (16 Août 2005)

Moi je mâte mes DivX durant le trajet Lyon<->Marseille, 1h30, juste ce qu'il faut!


----------



## Nobody (16 Août 2005)

J'utilise mon iBook 12" pour mon travail, pour suivre les cours à l'univ' en horaire décalé (il prend tellement peu de place que je peux poser sur la table un grand classeur à levier, un bouquin et mon iBook alors que ceux qui possèdent un 15" ne savent rien poser d'autre devant eux!), pour partir en vacances (iPhoto, lecture DVD, travaux, recharger les iPod,...), chez moi pour surfer en wi-fi, pour préparer mes cours ou des présentations PowerPoint, chez des parents ou des amis, pour montrer des photos,...

Un tas de trucs, tu vois, il est vite devenu indispensable! 

Et comme déjà dit plus haut, hop, dans le sac à dos, ni vu ni connu, léger et discret, ce qui comporte aussi moins de risques de le faire repérer qu'un 15" (et encore plus un 17") dans une mallette spéciale portable.


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Août 2005)

Je l'utilise principalement à titre perso et le plus souvent chez moi. Pour le moment assez peu en déplacement.


----------



## juliuslechien (16 Août 2005)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> PS: eviter dans les aeroports, vous avez systématiquement droit à la detection explosif, etc...




C'est clair qu'en ce moment on doit te regarder bizzarement dans les gares, aéroports,...


----------



## gile (16 Août 2005)

je me suis décidé à acheter un ibook 14'. il viendra en complément du PWmacG4 que j'ai depuis 5 ans et dont je suis très content. je continuerai à faire de la mise en page sur le PW avec l'écran 20' mais j'en avais marre de ne pas avoir mes boulots en cours ni mon logiciel de mail (et tous les mail stockés ) avec moi quand je pars en vadrouille et puis ça ma ve motivier pour passer sous OS X...


----------



## tojema (16 Août 2005)

Mon Macounet PowerBook 12' me suis partout. Faut pas croire, ca s'attache vite à vous et c'est fidèle ..  

Je le prend tous les jours au boulot (faut dire que je bosse en informatique) dans une housse 'La Robe', insérée dans un sac à dos Nike ou il y a un emplacement prévu pour portable..

Je fais avec : 
Web, Photo, Musique, cours et formations, vidéo, lecture de DVD, etc etc ..  

J'adore par dessus tout énerver mes collègues Pro-PC au boulot... faire les mêmes choses plus rapidement et simplement..  

Et puis, le soir, je le pose sur un coussin en satin, j'allume le projecteur afin de lui donner toute la lumière qu'il mérite .. et je le regarde respirer.. je lui souris .. :bebe: 
Quelques fois j'ai peur ... une peur primaire de le perdre un jours, peur qui remonte de mes entrailles et que je ne peux pas contrôler.. Peur que Mac disparaisse, peur qu'il ne reste plus rien que des PC... :modo: 

Puis je me calme, me raisonne, me dit que c'est impossible ... que nous ne laisserions pas faire celà...Et je finis par m'endormir, là, dans le fauteuil, rassuré, serein .. heureux.. :love:


----------



## Kakariki (16 Août 2005)

idem ke pour esope

je rajouterai juste ke je l'utilise aussi comme lecteur DVD dans la voiture en le branchant sur 

l'allume-cigare


----------



## Billgrumeau (16 Août 2005)

- Pour des présentations Keynote (cours voire conférences)
- Pour faire certaines choses un peu lentes sur mon G4 à 400 Mhz (PWK 1,67 Ghz)
- Pour sauvegarder des données de chez moi sur un DD externe stocké à mon boulot... on sait jamais si ça cramme chez moi, j'ai pas envie de perdre quelques milliers d'heures de travail !
- Pour faire des trucs au boulot que je n'arrive pas à faire sur nos PC sans logiciel adéquat (Photoshop/ImageReady, Illustrator).
- Rarement pour regarder un DVD au lit.
- Je ne l'enmène pas en vacances pour éviter une scène de ménage.   
- Je ne m'en sert pas sous la douche.


----------



## mickeyclub (22 Août 2005)

Perso, après l'ibook 14 et un peu de temps avec l'ibook 12, c'est le PB 17 qui me suit partout.
Evidemment, c'est parfois moins pratique qu'un 12" à mettre sur ses genoux dans le train ou l'avion. Mais tous ceux qui en parlent comme d'un "transportable" et non un portable se trompent vraiment : il tient dans le plus banal des sacs à dos eastpack, protégé par une housse ; il est largement assez autonome pour la plupart des utilisations (un paris bordeaux en train, un vol européen, 4 heures de cours en baissant la luminosité au max, etc.).

Résultat, il me suit vraiment partout :

- prendre des notes à la bibliothèque et en cours évidemment (suis étudiant),
- de plus en plus souvent pour se brancher sur un rétropro quand cela nous est demandé
- dvd au lit,
- surf sur canapé,
- pendant les vacances pour pouvoir se connecter à internet, charger les photos numériques et changer les playlists de l'ipod mini,
- ... il n'y a guère que pour les courts weeks ends et les vacances dans des endroits plus exotiques où (1) il faut bien savoir se débrancher (2) on risquerait de me le piquer, qu'il ne me suit pas.

PS : j'oubliais le facteur psychologique, le plus important ! Il y a toute ma vie dans mon portable ! Des centaines de photos, tous mes cds, un ou deux films que j'ai envie de (re)voir, des mails et courrier que l'on prend plaisir à relire, etc. J'ai eu un imac g5, et j'avais plus qu'avec le portable l'impression d'être au boulot quand je l'utilisais. Si on me chourrait mon 17" actuel, je ne sais pas ce qui me rendrait le plus triste : ne pas être en mesure de dépenser près de 3000 EUR pour la meme config, ou avoir perdu les tonnes d'infos persos qu'il contient (même si elles sont dans l'immense majorité sauvegardées...).


----------



## Giam_ (22 Août 2005)

Un Powerbook 15" 1,33 Combo (MIPE) + 512 de ram Crucial
(Une housse crumpler rosso et une Apple Wireless)
- Nickel pour l'université (quoiqu?un 12" suffirait peut-être)
- 15" est un minimum pour les applis comme ArchiCAD ou Photoshop (...)
- Excellent compromis (le meilleur en fait) pour les étudiants en art, archi, graphisme,...( à part évidemment le 17").
- En mangeant à 12h,...
- Et nickel pour les p'tits bureaux


----------



## DrFatalis (22 Août 2005)

Mon ibook G3 me sert:
- a faire mes cours de biologie-geologie sous forme de présentation keynote
- a rentrer les notes des zapprenants et à faire automatiquement leur moyenne
- a transporter mes cours
- pour mes conférences en présentation keynote
- a planter le réseau établissement sous windows 2000 "gérant" 200 PC sous win 98 (oui, vous avez bien lu, 98...)(gnerk gnerk gnerk !)
- a faire raler les possesseurs de windaube toute versions
- a stocker mes petites videos
- a utiliser le proscope, the ultimate accessoire pour le prof de sciences...


----------



## vincmyl (22 Août 2005)

Si ce n'est pas indiscret tu as payé combien ta barette de 512? Tu l'as acheté directement sur le site de crucial?


----------



## chandler_jf (22 Août 2005)

DrFatalis a dit:
			
		

> Mon ibook G3 me sert:
> - a faire mes cours de biologie-geologie sous forme de présentation keynote
> - a rentrer les notes des zapprenants et à faire automatiquement leur moyenne
> - a transporter mes cours
> ...



... et là tu imposes d'entrée de jeu ton autorité devant la classe, tu fais raller les collègues en SDP ...


----------



## Giam_ (22 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est pas indiscret tu as payé combien ta barette de 512? Tu l'as acheté directement sur le site de crucial?



Une question pour moi je suppose...

Description: 512MB, 200-pin SODIMM  Upgrade for a Apple PowerBook G4 1.33GHz (15-inch Display) System
Line total: EUR 65.99 (EX. VAT)

Tarif au mardi 5 avril 2005 21:51 - ça à baisser depuis -

) adresse : http://www.crucial.com/eu/pvtcontent/international.asp?country=FRANCE

Tout n'est pas en français, la facture par exemple, mais le service est nickel   
Livré par UPS en 48h du Royaume-Uni.


----------



## vincmyl (22 Août 2005)

Ok merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Kerri (22 Août 2005)

moi j'ai pris mon ibook 12" y'a peu pour pouvoir prendre mes cours avec à la fac de droit  j'ai déja eut l'occasion de l'emmener à 2-3 réunions et c'est vrai qu'il est joli (enfin il est original comparé aux autres, c'est le principal) mais le seul problème: le blanc c'est salissant


----------



## romaing34 (22 Août 2005)

En amphi ? Parce qu'à Montpellier le bon vieux bloc-notes A4 est toujours roi, je n'ai pas vu un seul portable en cours de L1 cette année.


----------



## Giam_ (24 Août 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> En amphi ? Parce qu'à Montpellier le bon vieux bloc-notes A4 est toujours roi, je n'ai pas vu un seul portable en cours de L1 cette année.



En L1 spé. Droit ça me paraît normal...  En L3 spé. Art et Sciences de l'art c'est + mieux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> En amphi ? Parce qu'à Montpellier le bon vieux bloc-notes A4 est toujours roi, je n'ai pas vu un seul portable en cours de L1 cette année.



pour ma part, c'est plutot la photocopieuse qu'est roi... qu'elle utilité d'aller en cours d'amphi pour gratter, alors que y en a qui font ca bcp mieux que moi... 

sinon, effectivement... jamais vu de portable en amphi...


----------



## woulf (24 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> pour ma part, c'est plutot la photocopieuse qu'est roi... qu'elle utilité d'aller en cours d'amphi pour gratter, alors que y en a qui font ca bcp mieux que moi...
> 
> sinon, effectivement... jamais vu de portable en amphi...



C'est clair que si t'y vas pas, tu dois pas y voir grand chose 

De ce que je me souviens, en dehors de mes preneuses de notes attitrées (les filles ont une écriture plus soignée, de préférence droitière - je suis gaucher, je sais ce que c'est d'écrire comme un cochon, et sont plus attentives), je n'aimais guère photocopier les cours


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

remarque, y a le wifi qui vient d'etre installer dans ma fac... j'irais peut etre plus souvent en cours... 
 d'un autre coté, quand je vois mes amis qu'ont des pc portables... je comprend qu'il les prenne pas pour aller en cours, ca doit peser une tonne dans un sac...


----------



## Giam_ (24 Août 2005)

ça bosse dure dans le coin  :rateau: BRAVO  !!! :modo:


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2005)

Salut à tous,

mon portable me sert à mon bureau (ça devient original     ), mais surtout :
en classe pour projeter (videoproj dans ma classe   ) les cours ou les keynotes que j'ai préparés (je suis prof) ;
en vacances (je suis prof   ) ;
dans mon lit (je suis ... non j'arrête ça n'a rien à voir) ;
sur mon canapé en regardant une émission "con" à la télé (je suis... bon vous avez compris) ;
et partout ailleurs dans la maison où mon iBook ne risque rien : pas de cuisine ou salle de bains ni autre pièce humide, pas dans le garage (j'ai déjà roulé sur sur grand frère donc j'évite), pas dans les toilettes (je suis pudique  :rose: ).

Nicolas


----------



## Giam_ (24 Août 2005)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> mon portable me sert à mon bureau (ça devient original     ), mais surtout :
> en classe pour projeter (videoproj dans ma classe   ) les cours ou les keynotes que j'ai préparés (je suis prof) ;
> ...



T'es prof de sport toi !  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> ça bosse dure dans le coin  :rateau: BRAVO  !!! :modo:



c'est pas parce que je ne perds pas mon temps a aller en amphi pour gratter comme un abruti, que je ne bosse pas... 

ha oui, sinon... mon ibook... 
je l'utilise a la BU (genre, chui studieux...  )
mais aussi chez moi, chez mon 2eme chez moi, et mon 3eme chez moi, dans le train (quoique j'aime po trop le sortir dans le train), chez les amis... bref un peu partout


----------



## NéophyteMac (25 Août 2005)

Bonjour

J'ai choisi un iBook 12" pour sa compcité, et je m'en sert de partout: chez moi, le portable prends moins de place, je bosse sur ma table basse... Quand mon PC est en manque de logiciels au bureau (ou pour bosser sur des gros fichiers) je peu le trimbaler en métro et m'en servir la bas (d'ailleurs, j'utilise un système multi-écran que l'iBook gère trés bien, avec forte résolution et bureau étendu). Et bien sûr, en voyage, je gère mes mails, mes boulots...

D'ailleurs, il faut saluer Apple qui va à l'inverse du marché: les plus petits sont les moins chers. Cherchez un PC de qualité en 12", et vous verrez que quasiment seul le Vaio et interressant, et qu'il coute 2200 Euros!


----------



## zizou2605 (27 Août 2005)

Je fais beaucoup de presentations keynote. Les etudiants de maitrise de gestion sont des fins adeptes du barco. S il y a des etudiants de paris 1. Ils pourront confirmer.
Pour l anecdote, j ai fait une presentation Keynote pour un expo en anglais. Les gens etaient bluffés par la presentation et les animations. J ai fait approximativement une dizaine de presentations avec le ibook et mon tel sony ericsson pour faire passer les diapos, un peu comme le fait SJ avec sa telecommande.loooool C etait vraiment la classe.
Pas mal de prises de notes en amphi aussi, mais faut savoir prendre l essentiel. Il faut choisir les cours ou il faut le faire car sinon c est la galere, genre la comptabilité des sociétés. Vaut mieux eviter...


----------



## arnpsyke (29 Août 2005)

ibook 12" 1go de ram et 80 Go de HD (dommage que j ai déjà 3 pixels morts). Je l utilise pour l internet en dehors de chez moi et surtout pour  la retouche photo et montage vidéo avec ma caméra. Je trouve idvd et hdmovie terriblements simples et complets. Je ne serai plus m en passer


----------



## Lelolo (1 Septembre 2005)

Mon PB est mon SEUL bureau : il contient tout mon boulot, mes dossiers, mes projets en cours, mes emails pro et persos, TOUT ! Et comme je passe parfois plusieurs semaines (ou mois ! ) à bosser loin de chez moi, c'est beaucoup plus pratique de n'avoir qu'à le débrancher et partir avec mon bureau sur le dos. Et bien sûr ça prend beaucoup moins de place.
(et avec le Sony T630 comme téléphone mobile et un forfait Data, j'ai mon modem qui me suit partout en dépannage...)

Bref, rien de spécifique au PB, juste l'utilisation classique d'un portable


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'est ce que je voulais
> ...
> 
> (une reponse dans ce genre là me convient très bien).
> Thx



Comment ca c'est ce que tu voulais ? La réponse te convient très bien ? 
Tu bosses pour la SOFRES, et tu cherches à bidouiller les résultats ? :casse: :rateau:



			
				juliuslechien a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces témoignages vérifient une chose : Les portables Apple permettent une grande mobilité dans l'utilisation qu'on en a tous les jours.




Oui .. en meme temps c'est normal, ce sont des portables.
Après que ce soit parce que ce sont des apple  bof. C'est pareil avec un pc portable :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Septembre 2005)

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas de Mac portable, mais plutôt portatif. C'est un Mac Mini.

Comment j'utilise sa portabilité ? Et bien, je l'emmène en vacances, et parfois chez des amis. C'est assez occasionnel, et ça ne justifie pas l'achat d'un Mac portable.

En fait je n'emporte que l'unité centrale, le clavier, la souris, l'adaptateur TV, le transfo et quelques câbles. Je laisse le moniteur à la maison (trop encombrant !). Ça ne prend finalement pas trop de place dans mon sac. C'est moins lourd que mon PC portable, pour un encombrement équivalent.

Chez mes amis, je me branche sur le moniteur de leur ordinateur. Et j'utilise mon câble croisé ethernet pour faire les transferts de fichiers avec leur machine.

En vacances, comme moniteur, j'utilise une TV déjà présente sur place. C'est largement suffisant pour ce que j'ai à faire, vu que je ne pars pas pour travailler : stockage et visualisation des photos prises pendant la journée avec l'APN, "visionnage" de DVD pour le soir, connexion à Internet par ligne téléphonique pour consulter les mails et les infos touristiques, et quelques jeux d'action pour les jours de pluie. Que demander de plus ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Tu bosses pour la SOFRES, et tu cherches à bidouiller les résultats ? :casse: :rateau:




...sacré Finn....



bon, moi j'ai un portable pour le laisser fermé sur la table de mon salon....
elle est en bois foncé donc pour trancher et garder un ensemble de couleur avec le reste de la piece, il fallait du blanc.....de plus, la petite pomme rajoute un peu de fraicheur....
et du coup, il marche (enfin accomplit) surper bien.....(sa tache)....

sinon, sans dec, je me sers de mon portable parce que je pars souvent en Train, devant ou derriere....donc, un petit ordi qui se glisse facilement dans un sac quelconque avec juste une housse de protection, c'est le top....
il me permet ainsi de regarder des films, faire de la bureautique, charger les photos que je viens de prendre et les classer, et diverses autres utilisations classiques....
enfin, en gros comme tout le monde......
toute facon, fallait se douter que la majorité des utilisateurs de portable (comme le disait Finn), l'utilise pour le portabiliser partout....et s'en servir comme d'un pas portable...
....


----------



## Elievans (2 Septembre 2005)

Mon iBook G4 12" me sert :

- à saisir mes cours directement sur ordinateur, en amphi comme en travaux dirigés (ça prend moins de place que les feuilles, la trousse et les stylos qui se baladent partout)
- à faire mes fiches de révisions
- à synchroniser avec mon iPod et mon nokia
- à surfer sur internet
- à parler avec mes amis sur MSN et Skype
- à faire genre que je bidouille (depuis que j'ai un Mac, je m'intéresse à tout ce qui peut améliorer mon bébé apple)
- à répondre à la curiosité des étudiants qui voient mon Mac déambuler dans les amphis

bref, il me suit comme mon ombre depuis un an, et franchement c'est fou tout ce qu'on peut facilement faire avec une chtite bestiole blanche de 2 kilos
et... j'avoue,... même si ce n'est "qu"un" iBook, je crâne un peu devant les étudiants dépassés par leur PC


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Mars 2012)

Hin hin hin. C'est marrant les "discussions similaires" de macG. ça te renvoie sacrément loin dans le temps. 

Alors les gars, vous avez pas trop la loose avec vos G4 de 2,5 kilos? Je me balade avec un Air d'à peine 1 kilo et 7 heures d'autonomie.


----------



## paradize (6 Mars 2012)

Mon iBook g4 te salue ! 

Il fonctionne toujours, juste quelque touches qui se sont effacées avec le temps.

Il est sous léopard, on a mis un nouveau disque dur de 250 gigas pour remplacer le 40 gigas d'origine. Je continue d'utiliser mon iPod 3e génération pour écouter ma musique dans la voiture.

Certes, je bave devant les Air et les Macbook pro, mais je serai obligé d'acheter un nouvel iPod (même d'occasion), car il n'y a plus de firewire, et l'iPod ne fonctionne pas sous USB.



_Sympa le déterrage de thread qui date d'il y a 7 ans._


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Mars 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hin hin hin. C'est marrant les "discussions similaires" de macG. ça te renvoie sacrément loin dans le temps.
> 
> Alors les gars, vous avez pas trop la loose avec vos G4 de 2,5 kilos? Je me balade avec un Air d'à peine 1 kilo et 7 heures d'autonomie.



Et pourquoi ce ne serait pas cool d'avoir un G4 ? honêtement si les logiciels n'étaient devenus de plus en plus gourmands je serai volontiers resté sur mon vieux powerbook 12'.

Pour 90 % des utilisateurs, on ne fait pas beaucoup plus de choses avec nos machines actuelles qu'avec nos anciennes machines..


----------



## Karamazow (6 Mars 2012)

Mon powerbook G4 me sers encore pour toutes les tâches courantes.

Le seul problème: les ressources requises pour afficher la moindre page web en flash font souffler le ventilo: ça c'est pénible !


----------



## Bambouille (6 Mars 2012)

La seule limite d'un ordi est sa carte graphique. C'est ce qui m'a fait acheter le MBP de ma signature. Je peux à nouveau surfer en toute tranquillité sur internet et regarder des vidéos youtube ou autres en HD.
Pour le reste (mémoire, processeur), si on reste avec un OS et des applis adaptés, il est toujours possible même avec un G3 (cf ma signature) de bosser et même de faire des sites internet.


----------



## Lamar (7 Mars 2012)

C'est vrai, c'est étonnant de relire les messages de l'époque. Je constate que j'ai à peu près toujours le même usage de mon ordi, qui est maintenant devenu un MacBookPro. Mon iBook 12" sert à ma fille de 7 ans maintenant, mais il faut avouer qu'il n'est plus tout à fait capable de faire tout ce qu'elle souhaite, mais il continue de tourner vaillamment et je suis toujours scotché par son autonomie sur batterie toujours aussi impressionnante.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2012)

Je bave sur le air.... mais mon unibody 2008 tient toujours la baraque 

Sinon je m'en sers comme d'un laptop


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Mars 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Et pourquoi ce ne serait pas cool d'avoir un G4 ? honêtement si les logiciels n'étaient devenus de plus en plus gourmands je serai volontiers resté sur mon vieux powerbook 12'.
> 
> Pour 90 % des utilisateurs, on ne fait pas beaucoup plus de choses avec nos machines actuelles qu'avec nos anciennes machines..




Sympa ta signature. 


Et oui, le G4 est une machine obsolète pour bien des usages. Jusque décembre 2008, le powerbook Titanium (G4 donc) était ma machine principale dans le cadre d'une utilisation personnelle et professionnelle. 

_Bon, mon post était à vocation pédagogique hein? Juste parce que beaucoup de messages ne sont là que pour dire à l'autre cémoikélaplusgrosse _


----------



## ergu (7 Mars 2012)

Hé, Romero_the_head, t'as remis un euro dans l'bouzin on dirait.

_Forum of the dead huuuuuuuuuuuu !_


----------

